# Odd question; root tabs or is liquid fert for plants ok?



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Two questions in one; I ask if liquid fert is ok because i have a ton of special hydroponic liquid fertilizer. It would seem that root tabs are the way to go because you place them, at the root. Though- this is a tank of water...whatever is dissolving in one spot will be everywhere rather quickly. Right? 
And my second question is will liquid fertilizer hurt the fish? Im guessing its going to raise the nitrate levels very fast. Thanks for any help!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

I can try to answer a couple of question. Root tabs and Liquid Ferts are used for two different things. Root tabs were best for plants that get their nutrients from the soil, liquid ferts work best for plants who get their nutrients from the water column. That does not mean that stem plants who get their nutrients from mostly the water column wont get benefit out of root tabs or that amazon swords wont get any benefit out of liquid ferts either.

I have no idea on whether or not it is safe to use hydroponic ferts for aquarium. I would do a web search and see what you come up with.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hydroponic fertz should be fine if diluted quite a bit. Read the contents and make sure there's no copper, fungicide or pesticide incorporated into the solution.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

ive used the api leaf zone never had any problems now im actually using Osmocote Plus got it on fleebay a ton of pills for cheap it'll last me a while since your only supposed to use them every 3-4 months i beleive just plant in the substrate i only use 2-3 in my 55g and no problems so far


----------

